# My babies, 8 weeks old



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

These pics are a week old now, but it's taken me this long to even work out thumbnails


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

just so sweet


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ooooh, there soooo cute, i just love there blue eyes and big ears, bless


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, cute*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

They are gorgeous  - have you decided if you are keeping one?

D X


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I still want to keep them all  but I will definitely keep the seal point girl.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

I dont blame you wanting to keep them all!! You will still have them all for a while yet though 

Is the seal point girl the one in the 1st photo?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep, she's such a madam, I can't resist her


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww they are sweet.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Be lovely being able to keep one for yourself  - have the others got new homes to go to?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are just sooooo cute, beautiful,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww they are lovely


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

They are all gorgeous - can't blame you for keeping one!

Louise
X


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

eeeeeek... sooo cute xxx


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone  They are getting well and truly into the hooligan stage, love 'em to bits!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They have certainly got the cute factor  lovely colouring.

Sue


----------

